# Toasty Warm



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We were going to head out again this weekend camping but by the time dh got home it was too late. My son and I decided to camp in our driveway instead. Good thing the camper has a heater because when we got up this morning it was only 37 degrees outside but nice and toasty warm inside. That explains why it ran off and on all night long.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Know most folks prefer warm temps, but I am SO looking forward to some chilly nites n' decent days of camping this fall! This summer has been so ungodly hot n' miserable that sittin' bundled in a hoody around a campfire sounds beautiful to me! LOL

Glad you n' yours had a good time!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Furnace was turned to heat this week and we'll probably go out for a weekend or two yet before Canadian Thanksgiving (Oct.11)


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I got to use my heater for the first time last weekend when the temps got down into the 40s.

The first night, the furnace did the trick. The next night, I used a small 1500W fan with 3 heat settings. Same 40s, the little heater kept the inside around 66 degrees with out the furnace. However the bathroom door was closed all night and when I opened it up the first time the next morning, it had to be in the high 40's low 50's in there. (oh, it was on the lowest setting also)

Don't knock these little heaters, especially if you are using the campgrounds A/C, not your gas.

JR


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When we are camping we use the fireplace on those cold mornings because it uses the campgrounds A/C and it heats up the main area of the trailer real nice.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

It's getting cool here too. We are getting down in the lower 70's at night!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

frost warning in effect for Winnipeg tonight... It's not fair!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You folks have got to be Kidding, it is still near 100 here in central Arkansas, waiting for it to cool down before we head out.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

No kidding here...

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=weather&placecode=camb0244&switchto=f


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

No kidding here. It is 52 degress right now @ 8:30 pm and it is supposed to get down to around 40 tonight. These cold temps are running about 2 weeks earlier this year than normal. Could be a cold winter...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

It has been 68-70 during the daytime this weekend. It's been dropping to 40-42 at night. No worries, heat is on. We're not through with this season yet.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

It is 98 here now down to near a cool 70 tonite.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got back from a weekend of camping. Nights got down into the high 30s. We use a 1500 watt ceramic heater and electric blanket. Worked great until this weekend. Our son joined us camping, so we put an electric blanket on his bed as well. Not surprisingly, two electric blankets and a 1500 watt heater, are more than the 15 amp circuit breaker will handle. Had to ditch the heater for the night, and use the furnace. The trailer was toasty warm, but we burned through almost a tank of propane in two nights. I'm going to get a 500 watt oil filled heater, so the breaker will handle it, and I can use the campground AC, instead of my propane.

Doug


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Just got back from camping this weekend. I was 92 on Friday night anf 45 on Saturday. Had the air ON DURING THR DAY AND HEAT ON AT NIGHT. fALL IS COMING!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> It's getting cool here too. We are getting down in the lower 70's at night!


Ya and when the gnats and mosquitos fly bye we get a wind chill effect!!....It was about 85 here today--Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

muttbike said:


> Don't knock these little heaters, especially if you are using the campgrounds A/C, not your gas.


What...you don't have a fireplace in your Outback....


----------

